# It's well seen it's spring....



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The intensive care unit at our wildlife sanctuary is getting fuller by the minute. There are loads of fledglings, including these 4 (well grown on ones who are just starting to learn to pick up food. Apologies for quality, but I didnt' have my camera with me so these have been taken on my phone, which doesn't have the same quality.

















Then we have a litter of very young abandoned rabbits - don't know their story, so not sure if they have been truly abandoned or not.





















Then we have the fox cubs. A pair of very young, unweaned cubs were brought in just over a months ago. Sadly one died, but the other is doing well. Then about 3 weeks agowe had another brought in who was found with his back end buried under rubble at a farm. It looks like he won't be able to be released as he's 'bunny hopping' with his hindlegs. He's the bigger one in these photos.



















And last but not least this adorable badger cub. She was found wandering around a village by someone, but she is far too tame to be a wild reared one. We think someone has hand reared her and then either released her too soon, or she has escaped somehow.

Usually when baby badgers of this age are brought in they hide at the back of the carrier/box and bury their heads, as if adopting the attitude "if I can see you, then you can't see me" LOL. This one didn't do that - she came straight to the front of the carrier and when my bosses opened the carrier, she walked out, calm as you please and climbed straight onto Kim's chest in the position that you would cuddle an animal, in fact like our handreared babies do, so we are convinced that she has been handreared by someone. She was covered in lice, so whether that was the reason she was released is a possibility.

It remains to be seen whether she will be able to be released or not - it's not looking very promising at the minute, but we might be able to effect a soft release after we've moved into the wildlife section away from everyone.




























And just so you can get a 'size guide' and see how tame she is - but sorry for the quality of the photographs cos I couldn't see if they were focussed or not and my phone is very small to control when dealing with an animal that wants to 'eat' you! :lol2:



















And finally a couple of little videos, again sorry about the quality but phone videos are never as clear as camera ones.

YouTube - ‪6wk old Badger cub - 1st video‬‏

YouTube - ‪6 wk old badger cub - 2nd video‬‏


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Love the feeding of the young Blackbirds there.

Unfortunately, the Magpies stole the Blackbird eggs in our neighbours garden this year, so we will have to wait and see if she lays more eggs in the coming months.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly one of the 4 has something wrong with him - the others are all perching, but he's still on the floor of the cage and not moving too much, so think there must be something wrong with his feet/legs! :sad:

Forgot to mention the little adolescent vixen that came in last week. She was apparently taken to a vet in the city centre by an inspector from a well known animal welfare organisation who instructed the vet to put her to sleep.

The vet asked why was she to be put to sleep when there didn't appear to be anything wrong with her and the reply was "that's our policy! If it can't be released on the spot immediately, then we euthanase" :bash: :devil:

So when the inspector left he rang my bosses to ask if we would take her!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sadly one of the 4 has something wrong with him - the others are all perching, but he's still on the floor of the cage and not moving too much, so think there must be something wrong with his feet/legs! :sad:
> 
> Forgot to mention the little adolescent vixen that came in last week. She was apparently taken to a vet in the city centre by an inspector from a well known animal welfare organisation who instructed the vet to put her to sleep.
> 
> ...


Pfft, I wonder who this organisation could be..... :whistling2:
:devil: a-holes!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So right!

And yet that same organisation took a tame fox that some people had handreared her and didn't want any more to an 'animal park' attached to a tea-room who had no experience of dealing with foxes - wild or tame.

Can't follow the logic of that one!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> So right!
> 
> And yet that same organisation took a tame fox that some people had handreared her and didn't want any more to an 'animal park' attached to a tea-room who had no experience of dealing with foxes - wild or tame.
> 
> Can't follow the logic of that one!


I despair of them, I really do! :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yup! Me too! :bash:


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Those little bunnies are so cute!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: They are aren't they?

Strangely enough one of the volunteers has e-mailed me tonight to tell me that we've had another tiny badger cub brought in today.

She says it was the tiniest ever baby badger and she's been volunteering there for a lot longer than I have, so it must be tiny. She reckons it looks a big as a panda pup and they are tiny when they are born. 

The people who brought it in said they had found it just lying in the wood, so speculation is that maybe mother had rejected it, otherwise what was it doing above ground?


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

I want your job!! How amazing, helping all those animals xxx


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I love the badger pics. Very odd that it's so tame. Pics of the new teeny weeny baby as soon as you get to meet it please !!!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I know the feeling! filling up my end too! not so many baby mammals, just one squirrel and some wood mice so far, but plenty of birds. already sent quite a few rooks back to their parents, got another one going tomorow, still got 3 more not quite ready yet. got blackbirds and starlings on soft release at the moment, collard doves not far off. still rearing great tits, a blue tit, greenfinch, chaffinch, house sparrow, dunnok, more blackbirds, more collard doves, wood pigeons, feral pigeons, plus loads of ducklings! It is great fun, but does make you miss winter sometimes!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, we always end up with more fledglings than orphaned mammals. We got loads in at the minute too.


----------

